# TT 3.2 V6 straight pipes!?



## Craigl0 (Aug 2, 2013)

Has anybody here got or know of anyone with a V6 with straight pipes?

How does it sound? Had a look on youtube and there isn't much on there.

Thinking about doing it to mine but want to know how it sounds both full throttle and when driving "respectfully" :lol:

I have a friend that can pass the MOT for me so thats not a problem. But when it comes to returning back to stock do you simply cut out the straight piece of piping and weld the original CAT back in??


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

what are you on about?

Decat?

Decat will make it louder yes. I ran one on my mk1, with both a milltek non res and standard system. Both made a nice noise.

i've also ran no silencer whatsoever when my milltek failed. Which is stupidly loud and sounds gash.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

You have 5 elements which will affect noise..
Restrictive headers
Cats
Mid muffler
Small tubing
Rear muffler

What do you wanna change, bearing in mind that a NA requires some back pressure for scavenging?
Steve


----------



## Craigl0 (Aug 2, 2013)

Well tbh I not the most clued up on exhausts. I thought a straight pipe system basically meant you cut out the catalytic converter and replace it with a straight piece of piping that is welded in? It may be more complicated than that IDK. I heard it was a cheap and effective way to make your car louder. Although I understand the car will be loud at ALL speeds.

Although I've found a video of what I'd like my car to sound like. (the R32 has the same engine right and would hopefully sound the same with the same or similar system..?


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Not far off that sound..mk4 golf R32 engine's and exhausts are slightly different. mk2 TT has a different exhaust set-up.

You'll probably flag up an EML light on the dash as the post cat sensors will sense there being no change in the emissions and it think's the cat's have broken down. - This can be mapped out.

Honestly, I'd go for an exhaust system first if you've not done so already. May satisfy your noise needs without opening a can of worms you dont know too much about when removing cats.


----------



## Craigl0 (Aug 2, 2013)

Tbh I would want the car to sounds as close to the video as possible. If it wouldn't have the same sound and 'raspiness' without decatting I wouldn't bother. It seems impossible to know though due to the lack of examples on youtube. :/

I would buy a milltek non resonated + decat if it meant mine would sound close the the R32 in vid.

But would it sound totally different even with the same setup due to the different exhaust setup in the TT compared to the R32?? :S


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

My mk1 TT, which is as close to a mk4 as you'll get was the same spec and sounded completely different.

Starts with backbox design, the mk1 TT back box the tail pipes come straight off the back of the back box. So the sounds more raspier, where the R32 come out the sides meaning the noise is a little more mellow and muffled.

mk2 TT, is more like a mk5 R32. Which is different all over again.

I'm having an exhaust on mine at some point, but i'll be going custom. So if it doesnt sound as i desire, back to have it fettled


----------



## Craigl0 (Aug 2, 2013)

Ahh helps a bit.

So having a custom exhaust do you basically get to choose what it sounds like then?

How much would a custom exhaust cost? more/less than a milltek cat back system?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Pipewerx can sort you out with a custom system including a bolt in decat replacement pipe (test pipe).

Check out my YouTube vids for some sounds.
Steve


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Straight pipes means no back boxes or silencers.

No cat is a decat.


----------



## Craigl0 (Aug 2, 2013)

So straight pipes would pass an MOT? Decat wouldn't?

Anyone have any ideas on price for bespoke exhausts then to match the sound I require?

Emailed a few companies but responses as of yet.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Straight pipes will be too loud IMO. My friend had it on his.

Just get a milltek/scorpion non res.


----------



## Craigl0 (Aug 2, 2013)

I like loud  but i do want to be able to drive normally without making an absolute racket.

Any idea how much fitment of a scorpion/milltek exhaust costs? I know the exhausts alone cost £500++++

Not many examples of these on youtube either to be able to judge fairly whether its the sound I want tbh either.


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

it would be about an hours labour to fit an exhaust system


----------



## Craigl0 (Aug 2, 2013)

oh so we're talking like £50 then?


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

if thats what they charge an hour where you are then yes


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

if thats what they charge an hour where you are then yes


----------



## mr pee (May 9, 2011)

Where are you based ? my son co owns Whelsh Coast Customs it's a Power Flow franchise amongst other things they could give you a price for a bespoke system, they are based in Newport which is South East Wales


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

lol at whelsh coast customs.


----------



## mr pee (May 9, 2011)

neil_audiTT said:


> lol at whelsh coast customs.


I assume the lol is at there name, I think the name is very clever lol no prizes where they robbed the idea from, they are in there eighth year of trading which I think in the current climate of the seven and a half years is an achievement, they have gone into MOT's up to class 7 recently so not just exhausts, I have had one of there cat back systems on my last three cars and the quality of the stainless that Powerflow is really good


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

i think it might be the spelling


----------



## mr pee (May 9, 2011)

blackpoolfc said:


> i think it might be the spelling


 in my defence I am on my phone and my eyesight is not what it used to be


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Was the whit of the name, I dismissed the spelling as i wasn't sure if it was actually spelt like that :lol:

Powerflow are very hit and miss. I've seen some great exhausts, and some not so. Sure they keep improving though.

I know as i've said, My next has gotta be custom after my warranty ordeal with Milltek.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Milltek got too big for their boots and the customers have suffered for it.


----------



## psycho29TT (Jan 10, 2015)

Re-float!!!!

So? No one? I think R32 ones can be suited on our car, anyone?


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

I made my TT sound identical to a Mk5 R32. I replaced the stock resonator with a 14" Magnaflow resonator, and then I removed the mid muffler on the driver side (US, left) downpipe just after the cat. This combination removed the low choked raspy sound that the stock TT had and opened it up to a much higher pitch smooth wookie sound the VR6 is known for.

I want to take it a step further and either replace the suitcase muffler with a Mk4 R32 muffler or a TTRS muffler with the flapper open on either one.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 17, 2013)

Blaylock1988 said:


> I made my TT sound identical to a Mk5 R32. I replaced the stock resonator with a 14" Magnaflow resonator, and then I removed the mid muffler on the driver side (US, left) downpipe just after the cat. This combination removed the low choked raspy sound that the stock TT had and opened it up to a much higher pitch smooth wookie sound the VR6 is known for.
> 
> I want to take it a step further and either replace the suitcase muffler with a Mk4 R32 muffler or a TTRS muffler with the flapper open on either one.


Have you any videos of the sound? I'd love to hear it. The MK5 R32 is one of my favourite sounding cars. That high pitch rasping noise is fantastic. A 'wookie' sound is a very good way to put it!


----------



## Kazuki (Jun 9, 2015)

Franzpan said:


> Blaylock1988 said:
> 
> 
> > I made my TT sound identical to a Mk5 R32. I replaced the stock resonator with a 14" Magnaflow resonator, and then I removed the mid muffler on the driver side (US, left) downpipe just after the cat. This combination removed the low choked raspy sound that the stock TT had and opened it up to a much higher pitch smooth wookie sound the VR6 is known for.
> ...


+1 interested in this also!


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

I haven't made any videos of it yet. I'll try to make one this week. I have audio recording equipment so it will have high quality sound.

It does still have the rasp that the Mk5 R32 has too, I'm actually trying to get rid of the rasp and make it closer to the Mk4 R32 sound. My current setup is not very loud, but sounds so good though. It's how the car should have come from the factory in my opinion.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 17, 2013)

Blaylock1988 said:


> I haven't made any videos of it yet. I'll try to make one this week. I have audio recording equipment so it will have high quality sound.
> 
> It does still have the rasp that the Mk5 R32 has too, I'm actually trying to get rid of the rasp and make it closer to the Mk4 R32 sound. My current setup is not very loud, but sounds so good though. It's how the car should have come from the factory in my opinion.


Looking forward to this


----------



## Kazuki (Jun 9, 2015)

Without going the decat route, what's the best way to get the exhaust popping - for a 3.2 V6?


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

You'll struggle with a good running 3.2 on a mk2. My mk1 popped and farted. But the mk2 with the new exhaust doesn't. At all, even when cold, it's a perfectly tuned engine :lol:

If every sensor is working as it should, it shouldn't really pop at all!

As an update I've gone custom with an exhaust on mine and I think she sounds pretty damn good. A deeper sounding mk5 r32 on idle and a lovely mellow rasp with the classic VR "hollow".

I'll try get a vid. 3" back from the cats getting rid of the left side mini silencer just behind cat #1. 3 boxes, collecter and one before each tail pipe. Straight through boxes though not resonated. Silent on motorway, loud when ya hoon it.

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kazuki (Jun 9, 2015)

neil_audiTT said:


> You'll struggle with a good running 3.2 on a mk2. My mk1 popped and farted. But the mk2 with the new exhaust doesn't. At all, even when cold, it's a perfectly tuned engine :lol:
> 
> If every sensor is working as it should, it shouldn't really pop at all!
> 
> ...


Would be interested in the vid! It sounds quite complex and certainly no easy way to make the exhaust sound epic...


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Bigger pipes..less cats and less mufflers will help induce some popping and banging when you can over fuel the exhaust system
Steve


----------

